# Batt For Omega F300



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Just a quickie, chaps....changing the battery in my brothers F300...the one I've taken out is a Renata 344....I can't seem to find an alternative in the battery info above (Pinned topic)

Can anyone give me a couple of alternatives before I head off down the shops! Thanks :notworthy:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Why do you want an alternative? 344 is pretty common. Jap number is SR1136SW


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Why do you want an alternative? 344 is pretty common. Jap number is SR1136SW


Thanks for getting back so quickly Silver Hawk....a 344 will be fine...it's just that if I go into Timpsons or Goldsmiths and show them the battery, I've got some alternatives to quote when they say...Nah...haven't got one of them, mate!


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Timpsons battery for life it's the way forward


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the help chaps....picked up a 344 in Goldsmiths no problem....watch humming along nicely, now. (I realize I might have been a bit confusing in the OP....what I meant was alternative battery numbers/codes for '344'... not a different battery....)


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Get a few spares from Roy so you have them in


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

gaz64 said:


> Timpsons battery for life it's the way forward


Could you give details of this please?


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

luddite said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> > Timpsons battery for life it's the way forward
> ...


Get your battery replaced in timpsons and they give you a little card with the details of your watch on they then undertake to replace the battery free of charge when it runs out and again and again.......

The of course rely on people losing the card or forgetting it etc


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Not so sure I'd want one of the guys at Timpson's near any Omega I owned :butcher:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

feenix said:


> Not so sure I'd want one of the guys at Timpson's near any Omega I owned :butcher:


Ditto, I own 6 hummers, one an Omega, which will never see the inside of Timpsons.


----------

